# Howdy from North Carolina!



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Welcome from the Paint mares, also in NC!


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! I've always wanted to work on a ranch. Consider yourself lucky


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!! I too would LOVE to be on a ranch. I helped heard cattle once on one and it was AMAZING!


----------

